# The #1 thing you see people doing wrong in the gym is??????



## god hand (Apr 28, 2006)

Well........


----------



## ablc (Apr 28, 2006)

Doing silly things on the Smith.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 28, 2006)

Thinking that if they do 10 half-assed reps in 5 seconds theyre awesome "Hey, look at that kid, he's taking WAY longer than me!".

I think if you mentioned the word "form" to these people their eyes would glaze over and theyd stare into space for 30 minutes.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 28, 2006)

Back arched up on the bench and poor shoulder form on tricep workouts ...


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 28, 2006)

in my class, 98% of the kids who do seated rows on the machine can't target their back for shit. All they do is pull the bar half way there using all bicep thinking they're cool cos they got heavy weight on there. I laugh at that.
Another thing I see them do wrong is do bicep curls 3 times a week.


----------



## jwg (Apr 28, 2006)

I saw someone doing quarter squats on the Smith Machine today.

That has to rank up there close to number 1.


----------



## TheCurse (Apr 28, 2006)

weight (too much), form (shitty).


----------



## god hand (Apr 28, 2006)

jwg said:
			
		

> I saw someone doing quarter squats on the Smith Machine today.
> 
> That has to rank up there close to number 1.


Nothin wrong with that.


----------



## jwg (Apr 28, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Nothin wrong with that.



Why not


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 28, 2006)

True Story, I saw someone doing 1/64 squats.


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

Not training like me


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, I saw someone doing 1/64 squats.


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> weight (too much), form (shitty).


----------



## MyK (Apr 28, 2006)

i dont give a shit what people do in the gym, but to answer the question, the most annoying thing is when they watch you train! it gets hard to concentrate when all you can feel is someones eyes on you!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 28, 2006)

Everything.  It is damned near impossible to narrow it down to one movement, type of fuckup, etc.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 28, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> i dont give a shit what people do in the gym, but to answer the question, the most annoying thing is when they watch you train! it gets hard to concentrate when all you can feel is someones eyes on you!




True Story, one minute you're looking at them to make sure they're not looking at you.  Then you turn away and they start staring again.


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Everything*.  It is damned near impossible to narrow it down to one movement, type of fuckup, etc.


----------



## BruiseKnee (Apr 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, one minute you're looking at them to make sure they're not looking at you. Then you turn away and they start staring again.



theyre thinking the same thing as you


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2006)

bad form.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 29, 2006)

It annoys me when people park their bench up along side the dumbell rack. Either they're incredibly lazy or want to antagonise other members.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 29, 2006)

Lack of leg work mainly in squatting. Training half assed and to frequently.


----------



## RoeCyris (Apr 29, 2006)

it seems this may have turned into a "what annoys me" thread, to which I will gladly add this:

I dont get annoyed when people are ignorant, i get annoyed when people are inconsiderate.


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2006)

RoeCyris said:
			
		

> it seems this may have turned into a "what annoys me" thread, to which I will gladly add this:
> 
> I dont get annoyed when people are ignorant, i get annoyed when people are inconsiderate.


I agree, they can do what they want.....just do not do curls in the squat rack when I need it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Everything.  It is damned near impossible to narrow it down to one movement, type of fuckup, etc.



Hehe, so true... The most obvious thing I noticed, is not nearly enough ROM on squats and leg press, but there are MANY other things as well.


----------



## ironman512 (Apr 29, 2006)

_Back arched up on the bench _

theres nothin worng with benchin with ur back arched as long as ur ass is on the bench


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 29, 2006)

ironman512 said:
			
		

> _Back arched up on the bench _
> 
> theres nothin worng with benchin with ur back arched as long as ur ass is on the bench



I agree...PL form requires it.


----------



## Adamjs (Apr 29, 2006)

The amount of people lately that seem to be using an incline bench backwards on their first workout - it seems to be at pandemic stage for some reason. I struggle not to laugh at them which affects my workout. Then they have the nerve to look at the huge grin on my face with one of those "what are you laughing at weirdo?" looks - like i'm the one who has issues.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 29, 2006)

working on every part of the body for about 2 hours *daily*(no breaks).


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 30, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hehe, so true... The most obvious thing I noticed, is not nearly enough ROM on squats and leg press, but there are MANY other things as well.



People at your gym actually squat?  Whoah...


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 30, 2006)

I really need to find a power lifting,roider, or Olympic lifting gym lol.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 30, 2006)

Any person who is this critical of another while their working out is  

Are you there to people watch or bust your ass and get a good work out?


----------



## mrmark (Apr 30, 2006)

Another annoying classic is people who load up an ez-bar with loads of weight, move about 5 degree of movement then strut around the gym after.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 30, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Any person who is this critical of another while their working out is
> 
> Are you there to people watch or bust your ass and get a good work out?


Not to get in a fight with you man but these same people who are doing shit wrong usually are the one who say stuff like, see that weirdo squatting or what weird exercise he/she is doing. The give you weird looks when you dead lift, squat,or do calves.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> People at your gym actually squat?  Whoah...



Heh, yes. I've even seen a select few go ATG... One dude can overhead squat ~205lbs ATG for reps with perfect form.

Then on the otherhand, there are those that pile on 255lbs and have about 3-4 inches worth of motion.

Some GUYS even use 95lbs and still have a horrible ROM.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 30, 2006)

During my entire time lifting in the gym at my college, about 1 or 2 people squatted ATG with good form. But those guys were big and strong and seemed to know their shit.

As for the rest .. a few attempted to squat but either had terrible form, such as rounding over too much or going 1/4 down or the squat rack is just full of spider webs and dust because it is never used.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 30, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Not to get in a fight with you man but these same people who are doing shit wrong usually are the one who say stuff like, see that weirdo squatting or what weird exercise he/she is doing. The give you weird looks when you dead lift, squat,or do calves.




Not a fight Brutus, just a discussion. I don't like to fight I don't see the point.

My only point from my above post was I'm at the gym to workout and while there certainly are a lot of boneheads doing things wrong, I could care less. Outside influences will not affect my workout. That's the great thing about a loud MP3 player.


----------



## kcoleman (Apr 30, 2006)

Adamjs said:
			
		

> The amount of people lately that seem to be using an incline bench backwards on their first workout - it seems to be at pandemic stage for some reason. I struggle not to laugh at them which affects my workout. Then they have the nerve to look at the huge grin on my face with one of those "what are you laughing at weirdo?" looks - like i'm the one who has issues.



How the hell do you use an incline bench backwards? Do you mean they set it to an incline and then try to use it as a decline with their shoulders on the seat and their legs elevated or something?


----------



## squanto (Apr 30, 2006)

Adamjs said:
			
		

> The amount of people lately that seem to be using an incline bench backwards on their first workout - it seems to be at pandemic stage for some reason. I struggle not to laugh at them which affects my workout. Then they have the nerve to look at the huge grin on my face with one of those "what are you laughing at weirdo?" looks - like i'm the one who has issues.



You are retarded.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 30, 2006)

what is a ATG squat?


----------



## jasone (Apr 30, 2006)

Not racking their weights when finished.  Totally pisses me off.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 30, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> what is a ATG squat?



Ass To Ground

It means you are squatting well below parallel .. like your ass is almost touching the ground.

First pic - example of parallel squat
Second pic - Example of an ATG squat


----------



## mike456 (Apr 30, 2006)

the first is below parallel- they look the same


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 30, 2006)

I tend to change me squating techniques up.  Some days its ATG...some times just parallel...sometimes if I feel like going heavy and don't even go to parallel.


----------



## Huppe10 (Apr 30, 2006)

Bad form on the sqaut and to much isolated work outs


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 30, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Ass To Ground
> 
> It means you are squatting well below parallel .. like your ass is almost touching the ground.
> 
> ...



Both of those look like they're quite a bit below parallel to me...





			
				largepkg said:
			
		

> Any person who is this critical of another while their working out is
> 
> Are you there to people watch or bust your ass and get a good work out?



I usually don't say anything, at least not when I'm working out.  However, when I used to work at Gold's as a sales rep I would often go up to people doing 1/4 squats and tell them to stop being bitches and squat for real.


----------



## assassin (Apr 30, 2006)

1-being shy of lifting light weigts ,....putting lots of weight and crapy form.


2-trying to impress ppl in the gym instead of concentrating by putting much weight and stupid faces..

3-90-120 minutes per workout


4-speaking about the fights they had yesterday and how the ppl where so frightened when they saw their muscles .....

5-using weight belts and gloves without any reason ..

6-inventing new stupid forms while doing  cable and db movements like bending too much while doing triceps push downs.....and trying to invent a new variation of the arnold shoulder db presses..

7-not training legs at all..

8-resting a lot between sets...

9-doing thousands of reps in abs workout with a poor form...

10-throwing weights and db on the floor.. wich ruins the gyms equipment...


----------



## assassin (Apr 30, 2006)

actually i rarely see some body squat or dead lift in the gym...i could rarely see somebody train legs either


----------



## assassin (Apr 30, 2006)

i also see ppl on back workouts putting all the load on the biceps and being so happy to use much weight also too much cable and machine work on backs day............ex i saw a guy with a small back and huge biceps putting on the whole weight in the seated cable rows ..ofcourse he's doing a biceps workout at this moment...never targeting his back


----------



## mike456 (Apr 30, 2006)

i have a feeling this is u assassin- 1-being shy of lifting light weigts , because in another post u said u cant handle doin chest, shoulder, tris in 1 workout- y is that?


----------



## assassin (Apr 30, 2006)

this is because i love the chest workout and i like to do it intensly actually i've been over training with chest but i really enjoy the chest day putting another muscles will mean decrease the amout of chest training wich  i hate


----------



## mike456 (Apr 30, 2006)

all the chest work u posted in the other thread is not neccesary!- waste of time


----------



## assassin (Apr 30, 2006)

yeah i realised this a long time ago as u see i changed it all and i tried it last week and really felt a gr8 pump still feeling it's gonna blow till now 

chest 
3sets flat bar bench press 10,8,6 reps
2 sets flat dumbell press 8,6 reps- 
3 sets inclined db press 8-10
2 sets weighted dips 8-10 add 1 set
2 sets inclined cable flyes 10-12reps 
1-2 sets cable cross overs-


----------



## mike456 (Apr 30, 2006)

push
3sets flat bar bench press 10,8,6 reps
3 sets inclined db press 8-10
3 sets weighted dips 8-10 
4 sets overhead press
3 sets tricep extensions
just do this


----------



## jwg (May 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Ass To Ground
> 
> It means you are squatting well below parallel .. like your ass is almost touching the ground.
> 
> ...



Damn...I couldn't squat as deep as the pic on the right with no weight on my back.

I just don't bend that way


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> the first is below parallel- they look the same



I agree


----------



## david (May 1, 2006)

talking and not working out... but it doesn't bother me


----------



## LexusGS (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the clarify shiznit2169, That's pretty much how I do all my squats, and yes i always have kids coming up to me saying "damn that's low" like I'm doing it wrong or something which is funy to hear coming from kids who weight 120.


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (May 1, 2006)

ablc said:
			
		

> Doing silly things on the Smith.




Like bench pressing...


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (May 2, 2006)

i agree about the throwing weights on the ground after you finish... why you gotta throw em down for??? just get back up and rerack the damn things... either ur too lazy to do it or the weights are too heavy for you meaning you shouldnt use the weights...are you gonna pay for the broken weights???


----------



## Scott17 (May 2, 2006)

Detroit_4_Life said:
			
		

> Like bench pressing...


 
I saw a guy doing Bench press on the smith machine a week ago. He only had one hand though. And a stub at the end of his left hand. That's understandable lol


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> i agree about the throwing weights on the ground after you finish... why you gotta throw em down for??? just get back up and rerack the damn things... either ur too lazy to do it or the weights are too heavy for you meaning you shouldnt use the weights...are you gonna pay for the broken weights???


option #3: wanna try and look cool..the tossing of the weights is often preceded w/ loud yelling...


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Not a fight Brutus, just a discussion. I don't like to fight I don't see the point.
> 
> My only point from my above post was I'm at the gym to workout and while there certainly are a lot of boneheads doing things wrong, I could care less. Outside influences will not affect my workout. That's the great thing about a loud MP3 player.


well...sometimes..you see people doing things that are so screwed up....you almost have to watch... 
with the WTF??????? are you doing??? look.


----------



## assassin (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> option #3: wanna try and look cool..the tossing of the weights is often preceded w/ loud yelling...




yeah some ppl wanna show others that they are lifting heavy weights and then yell ...same as the incredible hulk.....actually ending up with the dumbbells broken....


----------



## skaterdude (May 2, 2006)

lock there knees on leg press.


----------



## CowPimp (May 2, 2006)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> I saw a guy doing Bench press on the smith machine a week ago. He only had one hand though. And a stub at the end of his left hand. That's understandable lol



Nope, no excuse.  He can use a dumbbell.  When I subluxed my shoulder I took a week off then went to the gym wearing a sling doing on handed pressing and pulling movements.


----------



## Scott17 (May 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nope, no excuse. He can use a dumbbell. When I subluxed my shoulder I took a week off then went to the gym wearing a sling doing on handed pressing and pulling movements.


 
Wait. How can you work your full chest with only one hand?


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2006)

skaterdude said:
			
		

> lock there knees on leg press.



Why do you think that?


----------



## Favre (May 3, 2006)

People bouncing the bar off their chest while benching.


----------



## CowPimp (May 3, 2006)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> Wait. How can you work your full chest with only one hand?



I couldn't.  However, there is a carryover effect if you only work one appendage.  It allows you to bounce back quicker once you are able to train the "good arm" again.  Eventually I added in light weights for the other arm while continuing my rehabilitation work and slowly ramped the weights up as shoulder stability and pain free ROM increased.


----------



## mike456 (May 3, 2006)

some kids in my school i dont know if they are right or wrong- but they said if u lock ur knees u get water in them- lol i dont care though cause i dont do leg press


----------



## MyK (May 3, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Why do you think that?


 not good!   can really hurt yourself!


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> not good!   can really hurt yourself!



I can see it puts stress on the knees but how is this any different from locking out on a squat?


----------



## Doublebase (May 3, 2006)

Bicep curls on the squat rack.


----------



## MyK (May 3, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I can see it puts stress on the knees but how is this any different from locking out on a squat?


I had a knee surgery and when I was in rehab, the doctor told me to never lock my knees out when doing leg press. he said it in a way that questioning him never even entered my mind!


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (May 3, 2006)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> I saw a guy doing Bench press on the smith machine a week ago. He only had one hand though. And a stub at the end of his left hand. That's understandable lol



lol... well that is ... but im talkin people with both of their arms...


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (May 3, 2006)

And of course lifting their pelvis and lower back up 6 inches off the bench while bench pressing


----------



## ExiledX66 (May 3, 2006)

being half my weight and pressing what I do for 1/8 reps


----------



## SuppAddict (May 3, 2006)

people "reserving equipment.

some guy had his shirt on a benchpress, water bottle&pad on the power rack, towel & cleaner on preacher curl, while he was using the incline bench

i moved his shit from the power rack and he got pissed and we had a huge argument over it


----------



## KelJu (May 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree, they can do what they want.....just do not do curls in the squat rack when I need it.




 

 

 



Damn asshole pussies curling on the only squart rack in my gym.

Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lucifuge (May 4, 2006)

i think the worst would be the 'reserving equipment' thing... I've gotten into a couple arguments over that one...I've never understood the curling in the squat rack either


----------



## Vlar (May 4, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Damn asshole pussies curling on the only squart rack in my gym.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr




yup, when there is only one rack available -- use it for what its intended for or don't use it at all!!


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> people "reserving equipment.
> 
> some guy had his shirt on a benchpress, water bottle&pad on the power rack, towel & cleaner on preacher curl, while he was using the incline bench
> 
> i moved his shit from the power rack and he got pissed and we had a huge argument over it



That is bullshit, he is def. in the wrong. You payed just as much money to use the equipment as he did.


----------

